# Asterisk für Motorola A780?



## speicher (23. November 2005)

Hallo,

einer meiner  Freunde nutzt Asterisk, um einen Call-Back Service für sein Handy zu realisieren. So kann er mobil kostenlos in Festnetz telefonieren mit Arcor-Flaterate.
Der Nachteil - sein Rechner muss 24 laufen. 

Jetzt habe ich vom Motorola A780 gelesen, welches Linux unterstützt und wollte einmal nachfragen, ob jmd weiß, ob man damit einen ähnlichen Dienst realisieren kann. Also kann man mit Asterisk auf dem Motorola arbeiten und somit einen Call-Back Dienst realisieren, dank O2 Flat z.B.

Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------

